# JessEm



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I never spent much "quality" time with my router until I built a table with a quality lift and a good fence. Now it is one of my "go-to" tools on most every project and really shines for template use. 
Great product choice!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

You have a really nice set up there and it will be well behaved on the saw dust production!
Routers are known for their production of wood chips, but obviously you knew that!
The Jessem tools are top notch.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm so envious of you. I'm hoping for the same set up when my Delta table dies.


----------



## Rarieta (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm really on the fence about this setup or the Woodpecker's router table package. I'm glad to see that someone has the exact same package that I'm thinking about. I do like that miter slide setup. Do you find use for it or is it more of something that gets in your way most of the time? Does the raise/lower wheel have much backlash? Does the handwheel stop work well?

Thanks. I'm torn between the two!


----------



## DrRobE (Jan 21, 2018)

I've used the Jessem Lift for years. Great quality.


----------

